# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Northern Ohio Mandolin Gathering Version 3.0

## Eric C.

Good Morning folks! It's that time of year again! In 2013, I hosted 2 mandolin meet and greets with fellow forum members and both times it was loads of fun. I would like to do it again on Sunday June 1st starting around 1:00 PM!

I will be holding this once again at the Red Iron Bar and Grille in historical Wellington Ohio. For those that have a distance to drive, there is a place within walking distance that has rooms for rent that although I have never had to rent one, I hear they are affordable and cozy. There is also Oberlin, Ohio 7 miles up the street that has The Oberlin Inn.

Here is the address of the Red Iron Bar and Grille:
137 W Herrick Ave, Wellington, OH 44090

    Cross Streets: Between E Herrick Ave/N Main St/S Main St and Depot St

(440) 647-3800

Rooms to Stay:
Spreng Haus of Wellington Ohio
116 1/2 West Herrick Ave, Wellington, OH 44090
440-647-2176 Cell: 440-213-5842


If interested in attending, post here or message me here or send me your email and I'll add you to the mailing list as a few of us hammer out the details.

Mandolins are most welcome, along with any other instruments you may want to bring, or if you know any fellow musicians that would like to come thats cool too!

Also, every Sunday evening myself and fellow band members host an Acoustic Jam Night that starts around 6PM so all are most welcome to stay and play as long as you like! We typically stay late into the night.

Best Regards,
Eric

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Ed Goist

Eric, thanks for hosting and arranging another _"Buckeye Mandolin & Acoustic Instrument Gathering"_.
This is sure to be a blast!
It's on my calendar. See everyone on June 1st!

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Hi Eric,
   Nothing has changed for me...job-wise. I have very little control over my work schedule but...If I'm not working, I will be there! 
   (Also, I'll try to get in touch with the two guys who showed up last time with banjo and guitar and let them know.) 

   Thanks for doing this again this year. 

Clark

----------


## mandolinlee

Eric C. -

Thanks for setting up this get-together. Have sent a couple emails as promised to help drum up more mandolinists to attend.

Will also talk to my band mates to see if any are interested.

Hey, Flatrock, sure hope the job doesn't interfere. Want to hear and play those three-chord songs, again.

Lee

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Muse3737

Hi Eric -

I'm new to Mandolin Cafe and am a beginner on the instrument, but very enthusiastic and looking forward to meeting other players. I work at Oberlin College, so Wellington is very convenient. I hope to attend the gathering on June 1.

Keep me posted and I look forward to meeting everyone!

Danielle

----------

Ed Goist, 

Eric C., 

mandolinlee

----------


## Eric C.

Good Morning! Just a courtesy bump as this is coming up this Sunday! See everyone soon.

Eric

----------


## Ed Goist

Good Morning all! Another courtesy bump to make sure those who might be interested know about this fun gathering today.
Looks like we'll have great weather for it!
See everyone in a few hours.
Ed

----------


## Eric C.

See you soon Ed!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Thanks Eric, for putting this together again this year. As usual, I had fun and enjoyed seeing some familiar faces along with a couple of new ones. 

Clark

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## mandolinlee

A big THANK YOU to Eric and all the folks that played at Wellington. today. It was great to see old friends and meet new ones.
A change from a year ago April, today we had 2 girl mandolin players, but, still no Southpaws. Anyone in the area that didn't attend missed a fun time and a lot of good music. Here's hoping we can do it again.

Lee

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Ed Goist

Eric, thanks so much for arranging the gathering.
*Great Fun, Great Music, and Great People!*
The _'Youngstown Contingent'_ (David & I) can't wait for the next gathering!
Looking forward to seeing you all again soon.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## mandolinlee

To all that attended Wellington on Sunday, June 1:
I have sent a PM to each of you via mandolincafe.
Thanks,
Lee

----------


## Eric C.

Thanks to everyone that made the journey to my little neck of the woods. Was a great time as always!
Lee, I didn't receive a PM.
Regards,
Eric

----------


## Ed Goist

> Hi Eric -
> 
> I'm new to Mandolin Cafe and am a beginner on the instrument, but very enthusiastic and looking forward to meeting other players. I work at Oberlin College, so Wellington is very convenient. I hope to attend the gathering on June 1.
> 
> Keep me posted and I look forward to meeting everyone!
> 
> Danielle


It was great meeting you and getting to play with you yesterday Danielle. I hope to see you at our next gathering.

----------


## Ed Goist

> A big THANK YOU to Eric and all the folks that played at Wellington. today. It was great to see old friends and meet new ones.
> A change from a year ago April, today we had 2 girl mandolin players, but, still no Southpaws. Anyone in the area that didn't attend missed a fun time and a lot of good music. Here's hoping we can do it again.
> 
> Lee


It is with a very heavy heart that I post the e-mail below, which I received from Lee's daughter today.
My thoughts and deepest condolences go out to Lee's daughter Julee, his wife Judy, and his entire family.
It was my pleasure and honor to get to know Lee. He was a kind, honest, gentle, funny and talented man.
He was an outstanding mandolin player, and a better person.
I will very much miss him.
Ed

--------------------------

_Hello all.

My name is Julee Bayliss and I am Lee's daughter.  

It is with a heavy heart that I write to inform you that Lee passed away, at home, early Friday morning.
As you know, Lee battled with Pulmonary Hypertension (PH) for the last 8 years, that's what caused him to wear the oxygen.

I know my dad enjoyed meeting each of you and, of course, playing music with you.

My apologies if you have received this information more than once.
I hope I have reached the entire group that played on June 1st.  
If there were others that dad played music with that I may have missed, please feel free to share this information with them.

I can't find contact information in dad's email for the other playing groups that met in the Cleveland area.

Thank you all for adding to my dad's joy in music.  It was a special occasion to play with each of you, and he looked forward to it.

Julee

Here is a link to the online obituary with all pertinent information
_

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Ed, 

Thanks for posting that news. I read it last night. I also got the email from Julee. 
That is indeed sad news. 
I really liked Lee. I would echo all the things you said about him. He sure seemed to enjoy the Ohio get-togethers and I know I enjoyed getting to know him. I'm glad we to to have those 'jams'. 
I'm certain that those on this forum who only knew him through his posts as mandolinlee could sense that he was a thoughtful person. I can assure you all that he was a class-act in person as well. 

Clark

----------

Ed Goist, 

Londy

----------


## OldGus

Wow, sorry to hear that. He seemed like a real nice guy...

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Eric C.

What a loss! I am so grateful for the time I got to spend with Lee and all of the advice and knowledge he would share with me via emails. At the last gathering, I told him that I was going to make a trip over his way to watch his band. Regretfully, I never made the trip.
He led a great life and was a great man to his family and friends. I'll miss Lee.

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Londy

----------


## Londy

I am very sad.  I received an email on Saturday from Lee's daughter and didn't know what to say or do.  I finally responded to her the best I could. One time he was at my home and we talked for hours after everyone left the jam.  I will remember that night for a long time to come.  He was a great player, good friend and fun jam buddy.  I was just in Ohio on the 5th just after Eric's scheduled jam. I wish i could have made it.

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## oldwave

It brings home the Latin  proverb carpe diem. I enjoyed his company and his music especially the older tunes in his repertoire. We were lucky to have met him and to be inspired by his love  of music in spite of his very serious health.  That's the way I wan to leave this earth, playing to the end, it seems to be one of the joys that seems to make it all worth while. 
Thanks Eric for organizing that jam and providing that opportunity to meet Lee.

John Reynolds

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Ed Goist

Eric et al.:
I think we should start thinking about our Fall gathering at the Red Iron.
I also think we should all also work together here on the Cafe on a song in honor of Lee.
Ed

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Varin

I live in the mid-Ohio valley (Parkersburg, WV).  I recently posted a question about activity in that area.  I received no responses.  No surprise there.  Musically, this is pretty much the city of the walking dead.  So I'm considering doing some travelling.  maybe even eventually moving.  
Is the Cleveland area a good place for a primarily acoustic musician to be?  I'm interested in jams, open mikes and also solo gigs (I'm a singer/songwriter primarily). I recently retired from teaching (math) and want to focus on music now, so I'm an older guy.  Any suggestions or input are appreciated.


--Chase Brady
Check out my YouTube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGB22R_hYOXh55h_zfazCPQ
Nice YouTube comments help local musicians get gigs!
My Web Page: https://sites.google.com/site/chasebradysmusicpage/

----------


## oldwave

Cleveland And Akron are pretty lively a couple of good acoustic music clubs. Pm me if you like

----------


## Ed Goist

Chase, John, and all;
I think we definitely need to arrange to have another acoustic jam in Wellington on one of the Sundays in September.
Eric?  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Varin

I'll keep an eye on this forum.  I wanted to attend the last get together, but it turned out to coincide with a fund raiser I'd promised to do.

--Chase Brady
Check out my YouTube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGB22R_hYOXh55h_zfazCPQ
Nice YouTube comments help local musicians get gigs!
My Web Page: https://sites.google.com/site/chasebradysmusicpage/

----------


## Eric C.

How does October sound? Of course as many know, my band does host an entirely acoustic open jam every Sunday evening in Wellington that is always a fun time and all in the area are encouraged and welcome to stop in and join us!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Varin

If anyone is at the One World Festival in Cleveland on Sunday, I will be busking at 2:00.  Drop by and say hello.

--chase Brady

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Cleveland Joel

Hi,

There is going to be an afternoon of workshops and an evening concert with Matt Flinner Trio & Harmonious Wail in Cleveland, OH on November 8th. 

Both the concert and the workshops should be great. Matt Flinner is Winfield mando champion and a member of the Modern Mandolin Quartet. His music with his trio is phenomenal and he is an excellent teacher. Harmonious Wail is a mando-led gypsy jazz group from Wisconsin. Sims Delaney-Potthoff is a Jethro Burns protege who is great on mando, tenor guitar, and this strange thing with 6 strings that uses an illogical tuning  :Wink: .

You can find more info here.

Hope to see you soon,
Joel

----------

Ed Goist, 

Leverman61

----------


## Varin

Eric, where in wellington is your open jam?  What time?

--Chase Brady

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Varin, 
Not sure how often Eric checks the posts here so I'll take the liberty of answering as best I can.
The open jam night takes place on Sunday nights at a little place called the Red Iron Cafe right in beautiful downtown Wellington. It's on Rt. 18 just west of Rt 58 on the south side of the street. 
I would PM Eric first though before driving all the way from West-By-God-Virginia. I believe Eric and the 'Frawg' band might ocasionally be elswhere on Sunday evenings. 
Clark

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

I believe the winter may actually be over!

*Is it time to schedule Gathering 4.0?*

----------

